# Looking for Charlotte NC DTG Printer



## wkbaileyii (Jul 3, 2011)

I am looking for a DTG printer in the Charlotte NC area to provide fulfilment services.


----------



## wkbaileyii (Jul 3, 2011)

wkbaileyii said:


> I am looking for a DTG printer in the Charlotte NC area to provide fulfilment services.


Just realized this is not an appropriate post. I am trying to figure out how to delete it.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool, we are a couple of hours away from Charlotte NC, In Fayetteville


----------

